# Exo Terra set ups.



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi everyone I have a exo terra terrarium and am stuck for ideas of what to do with it. 

So I'm starting a thread for these terrariums, some where for everyone to show of your imagenanation and to simply show off.


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

here is my 24x18x24" Exo terra that houses a Giant day gecko. I built the background myself with foam (great stuff), milk crate bottom, silicone, and coco fibre. It is naturally planted and live with springtails and wood lice as cleaners for the bottom of the tank.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dart frogs:











GTP viv 1 (fairly unaltered... it has a wooden roof but thats about it)









GTP viv 2 (the other will look like this when im finished)









Whites tree frog:









Cresties:


----------



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)

Great set ups guys, I need to get one of those lamps for the top of mine.


----------



## Oli ds (Nov 23, 2009)

Get some corns :mf_dribble:


----------



## reggieboy (May 26, 2009)

Here is a pic of our crestie viv 90w x 45d x60h It contains real and fake plants.


----------



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)

Here it is empty....










I'm thinking of making it into a living plant display. Then adding a species of frog. Leading me to another question which I need alot of help with......

Which plants are safe and suitable for frogs?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

reggieboy said:


> Here is a pic of our crestie viv 90w x 45d x60h It contains real and fake plants.


Just noticed the crestie :lol2:








Top left :rotfl:


----------



## cos!! (Feb 26, 2009)

I have spent so long looking for it in there!!thank you very much!!:notworthy: :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ian Hall said:


> Here it is empty....
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Come join us in the amphibian section you'll get more answers and there's links for plants etc.


----------

